# برنامج لشركة فستو Fluidsim Pneumatics ومجموعة كتب لنفس الشركه عددها 10 كتب



## م/ بندر العرجي (15 أغسطس 2008)

البرنامج + الكتب يعني كورس كامل في ( التحكم النيوماتي ) :10:

هذا بالأضافة الي ان الكتب مكسورة الحمايه :76:

يعني يمكن طباعتها والنسخ منها واذا احد عايز يستفسر اي شئ عن التحكم الهيدروليكي والنيوماتي و

الـ PLC عندي استعداد للمساعده وارجو ان تستفيدو منها . :19:

رابط البرنامج

http://rapidshare.com/files/134629258/Festo3.6.rar.html











مواضيع الكتب :73:
1- Pneumatics
Basic Level


2- Elektropneumatik
Arbeitsbuch Aufbaustufe
بالغة الألمانية
3- Electropneumatics
Basic Level

Workbook Basic Level

4- Fundamentals of
Pneumatics

5- *Grippers and*
*their applications*

وغيرها

روابط الكتب
http://ifile.it/m6hecop

http://ifile.it/63zm2tb

http://ifile.it/k83jhfd

http://ifile.it/0ngtqz8

http://ifile.it/ympg62l

http://ifile.it/hz5xn74

http://ifile.it/woz8hj6

http://ifile.it/wzb8q1d

http://ifile.it/6zdacpt

http://ifile.it/v0i8t95

ارجوالدعاء لي ولوالديني


----------



## الياس عبد النور (18 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر الك وجاري التجميل باذن الله


----------



## م التحبو (20 أغسطس 2008)

الله يرحم والدينا ووالديك


----------



## fadi kabes (24 أغسطس 2008)

أكرمك الله ووالديك هل باستطاعتك أخي إعادة تحميل البرنامج على موقع غير الرابد شير
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (28 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس وربنا يديك العافية وربنا يتقبل منك


----------



## mmech_72 (28 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم :
لو تفضلتم بالتحميل على غير هذا الموقع السخيف 
شاكرين جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## محمودصفا (30 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف الف الف شكر وربنا يديك العافية 
ونسئالك المزيد


----------



## yasir_abd (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## mmech_72 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هل من الممكن التحميل على موقع غير mihd
وشكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## mmech_72 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السيد المهندس بندرز السلام عليكم
نسخة البرنامج الانجليزية لاتعمل
فقط النسخة الالمانية
نرجو المساعدة في هذا الامر
وشكرا


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بااااااااااارك الله فيك:59:


----------



## gehan11 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاطف ماضى (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسلام سولوم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه الحلاوة دى؟
شكرا ياجميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن العميد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا هندسة جاري التحميل


----------



## Yazan Ayasrah (4 ديسمبر 2008)

رحم الله والينا و والديك
وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء

انا بحاجة الى كتاب اخر لنفس الشركة وهو:
*Workbook PLC, Basic level - PLC - Workbooks - 
*

لذا ارجو المساعدة باقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## sand man (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراًجزيلاً...


----------



## Saber Mohamed (23 ديسمبر 2008)

Dear Prother , thanks alot for your books , but the program can not be downloaded , Please upload it in mihit site


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (3 يناير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وربنا يديك العافية :63:


----------

